# 2X4 Floor Joists (Yes 2x4)



## works4me (Sep 1, 2007)

I got called for an estimate today to look at repairing some things. They show me an addition where the floor joists are 2 x 4's 24" O.C. spanning 13' with 4x4 beam in center and some 4x4 posts. YES everything (beam and joists) were sagging badly. The potential buyer says he wants it repaired to pass any future inspection ("even if the inspector is having a really bad day"). I tell them I've never seen 2x4 floor joists and I don't think my REF book even lists spans for 2x4. So, I tell them 2x6 would span 6'-5" no prob, but its alot of work to get them in, of course its the mechanical room (water lines everywhere, furnace vents everywhere and the newly remodeled, by homeowner, bathroom above). Of course the homeowner put ceramic 12 x 12 tile down for the floor over this. I'm sure he checked and got the thumbs up from the John Bridge Deflect-o-meter :w00t:

Oh, Yeah the estimate they had from the sellers "contractor" said he would repair the flooing problem for $150.00. HA HA


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

works4me said:


> Oh, Yeah the estimate they had from the sellers "contractor" said he would repair the flooing problem for $150.00. HA HA


He must have know he wasnt going to do the job.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Michaeljp86 said:


> He must have know he wasnt going to do the job.


Na, that's what it cost the people selling the house, for him to say that he would do it for that amount.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

He meant 150 peso


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

My mom called me and I was talking about this thread, she reminded me of a job my dad and I worked on a few years ago. It was a sagging floor, with no way to get in to look at why, my dad has done a lot of work for them, so they asked him to tear into it and fix it, what ever had to be done. It was a tile floor, so we demoed that, and pulled up the underlayment. What we found was that not only were the joists 2x4, but ledgers were nailed onto the sides of the joists, 3/4" down, and 14 1/2" strips of sheathing were laid in between the joists, so that the sheathing flushed out with the top of the joists. Just when you think you've seen it all....


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

This is handy to stick into your Favorites. http://www.awc.org/calculators/index.html


----------



## john elliott (Oct 23, 2005)

Teetor, shouldn't that be "You can't solve _your_ problems with the same level of thinking that created the problems?

Apologies if I'm missing a subtle joke

John


----------

